# Pet Graveyard



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought we could all put the names and animal type of our dead pets here in a personal " Cemetery" , so i'll start:

Tilly - Goldfish ( Had this when I was 3 years old! )
Rosie & Lucy - Dwarf Rabbits
5 Fire Bellied Newts
Many Tropical and goldfish
European Crab
European Green Toad
2 Hamsters
many stick insects

Also my cousins rabbit Peter who lived for a good 11 years!

R.I.P


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Red Footed Tortoise, Pielike
False Water Cobra, LilMan
Veiled Chameleon, Buddy

May them all RIP

xx


----------



## PhilW (May 19, 2008)

R.I.P Merlin x


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Spike CWD 
Mojo, Eric, Pearl and Britney my fish
Jacx Chameleon
Elenor the Hamster 

Sleep Well xx


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Forgive me those who I have missed from the list

In no particular order:

R.I.P:

Pipsqueak (mouse)
Smokey (mouse)
Bandit (mouse)
All baby mice
Lickalot (rabbit)
Thumper (rabbit)
Quackers (duck)
Quacky (duck)
Hoppy (rabbit)
Skippy (rabbit)
Flossy (rabbit)
Bluey (budgie)
Joey (budgie)
Apollo (cockatiel)
Hercules (cockatiel)
Ioulis (Budgie)
Chess (geanuie pig)
Patch (geanuie pig)
Spice (rat)
Sugar (rat)
Cocoa (rat)
Whiskery sam (gerbil)
Rebecca (gerbil)
Floppy (gerbil)
Sandy (gerbil)
gerbil babies
Deedee (dog)
Sam (dog)
Candy (rat)
Mia (rat)
Ruby (rat)
Misty (rat)
Nipper (russian hamster)
Snapper (russian hamster)
Fluffy ( syrian hamster)
Fanta (tarantula- m.robustum)
Wildy (pet wild mouse for day - lost baby)
Stick insects
mealworms
Forpence (cat)
Sheba (cat)
Goldfish
Other hamsters
Judy (budgie)


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Here are my old pets *

*Thumper (bunny)*
*Lickalot (bunny)*
*Martyn (hamster)*
*DeeDee (dog)*
*Sam (dog)*
*Fourpence (cat)*
*Sheba (cat)*
*Judy (budgie)*
*Bobby (budgie)*
*Bluey (budgie)*
*Quacky (duck)*
*Quackers (duck)*
*Hammy (hamster)*
*Blacky (hamster)*
*Lizzie (hamster)*
*Buffy (guinea pig)*
*Louise (guinea pig)*
*2 x Canaries (father and son)*
*1 x tiny para sling*
*Lots of fish (tropical and coldwater)*

*Some of these are the same as my sister's (BlackRose) from when we were kids *


*RIP all xxxx *


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

misty (cat) 
ben (cat) 
3 hamsters....ohhhh ermmm sandy..honey...smokey wow i actually remmebered those names lol last one died about 11 years ago
harry (guinea pig)
fish...


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Reuben (Chihuahua)
Ellie (Yorkshire Terrier)
Patch (Hamster)
A couple of fish from my Tropical set-up a few years back.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

R.I.P all

Bully (Goldfish)
Itchy (Dwarf Hamster)
Oliver (Rat)
Osi (Rat)
Hope (Rat)
Ziggy (Bearded Dragon)
Numerous other non names fish (Tropicals)


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP


Biscuit (Hamster)
Toffee (mouse)
Fudge (mouse)
Rosie (Rat)
Rosie #2 (Rat)
Mary (bunny wabbit)
Kenny and Benny (budgies)
Sunshine (golden lab)
5 goldfish
3 teeny tiny tropical frogs.


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

RIP

Oscar (cat)
Peeper (cat)
Thomas (cat)
Honky (cat)
Chappy (cat)
Sam ( hamster)
Rainbow (hamster)
Spunky (Bearded Dragon)


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*r.i.p*

Missy (black kittien )
will never forget you !
I miss you with evry passing day rip lovely missy !
Ran over by a car ! No pain just went !
Rip special littlle cat
( puda puda puss ) lol


----------



## babiie-beth-x (Mar 2, 2008)

Thumper [ rabbit]
Holly & Spike [ Budgies]
Midnight [ Cat]
All The Gold Fish Ive Had [ Too Many To Write]
Lexi [ Gecko]
Spike The 1st [ Beardie]

May They All R.I.P

Sorry To Any Tht I Missed xx


----------



## beckybear (Aug 14, 2008)

regan my 10yr old rotti dog.
missed by her husband 14yr old alasation cross.

my heart is broken and will never be fixed x x

sorry but my first ever pet to pass away x x x


----------



## paddy_C20 (Mar 29, 2008)

Tippy my cockateil
Pj My other cockateil
Calvin my hamster

And my two most recent which i am devistated over    

Ronnie my rankins dragon
and 
Tilly my other rankins dragon

all R - I - P

i LOVE USE ALL


----------



## Scouse_Mouse (Aug 18, 2007)

R.I.P Ben (Dog)
R.I.P. Lucy (Jack Russel)
R.I.P. Lassie (Bitch)
R.I.P. Shevchenko (Pacman Frog)
R.I.P. Merlin (White Lipped Tree Frog)
R.I.P. Plum & Vine (Tomatoe Frogs)
R.I.P. Rubens (Cat)


_Just for info this is over 14 years._


----------

